# Budweiser Chelada



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I tend to like craft beers and Belgian imports. Tend to look down my nose at most of the American adjunct lagers. Tend to take Anheuser Busch products less seriously, though if somebody hands me a cold Bud Light I'll toss it back without a problem. When I first heard of the Chelada product I thought it was an April Fool's joke.

Simply put, Budweiser Chelada is Bud mixed with Clamato juice. Yes it is a real product. The concept of mixing clam juice with tomato juice is bad enough but to take it and mix it with beer is even worse.

With those two disclaimers out of the way, I have to say that Budweiser Chelada is a great product. You have to like beer and you have to like tomato juice, because that is what it tastes like. Chelada is very refreshing and different. It's not a session beer. A bit too heavy. It makes for a great summer appetizer, kind of like a gazpacho. In some ways it tastes like a bloody Mary so it would probably be a good brunch drink, also.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

I'm confused. I haven't tried the Bud product, but I thought "Chelada" style was just the addition of some lime juice (and often salt). I've never heard of the clam and tomato juice additions, but have to admit it doesn't sound very appetizing in a drink. Is that just Bud's addition?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you're probably right about the lime and salt combination, Kip. What Bud created is what is commonly known as "red beer". The "Chelada" is just a marketing name, I guess.

It's not in wide distribution. They started out testing it in El Paso and Laredo, and California where it has done very well. They have expanded it to West Texas and the Houston markets. 

Doesn't sound all that good but it is surprisingly different and tasty.


----------

